

Facebook social scam - pieratt
http://generalprojects.com/blog/?p=519
133,000 Facebook members willingly associate themselves with a malware website.
======
dtf
Isn't this just a link to the om.nimp.org site? That's a joke site that's been
around for a few years now I think. Popular with 4chan trolls - it's a hoax
redirect like rickroll or goatse. Someone would say, "check out this site for
the proof: obamafakedbirthcertificate.om.nimp.org", etc etc.

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nimp.org>

~~~
pieratt
"A site created by the GNAA, which opens windows of 6 shock sites that fly
around so you cannot close them. It also plays really loud sounds of a guy
saying "HEY EVERYBODY IM LOOKING AT GAY PORNO", a few minutes after, sounds
become more loud and screams and a Jews.WMV (which is gay porn video) windows
open really quickly, they may crash your computer if too many of them opens."

Good lord. Thanks for the heads-up and the clarification.

------
bigjust
same as false rumors on twitter, everyone retweets without even following the
link, assuming the research has already been done by the OP, or retweeter.

atleast with facebook you can see the span of who was gullible enough to join.
Is there a way to map retweets to see the scope of a false link/post?

btw facebook groups are a joke. period. seriously, most are just a punchline.

~~~
nollidge
> Is there a way to map retweets to see the scope of a false link/post?

I can't access twitter at work, but I'm guessing yes, since retweets are now a
first-class function on twitter.

------
JimBastard
ZOMG THE INTERNET HAS WORMS

